# 500hp 1.8t



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

what would i have to do to get 500whp for a 1.8t. don't really want to use nitrous. just if anybody can tell me what needs to be done. thanks


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (twinturbo450)*

http://www.wideopenturbo.com
Lot of money, stand alone, a big turbo and tons of lag


----------



## GTI007 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*

You would have to basically rebuild the whole engine. Definately want forged pistons, rods, etc. A new balanced crank would probably be a good idea along with building the top end also. Then your talking a turbo upgrade for sure. Axles would need to be replaced and transmission would need to be built also. Even with all of this you are going to be pushing it with 500whp. You'd be better off buying a different car.










_Modified by GTI007 at 12:18 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (GTI007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI007* »_You'd be better off buying a different car.









I've never liked that answer. Sure, you can buy a supra, or DSM and easily get 500hp, but how many 500+hp supras and DSMs are out there? A ton!! All my buddies are giving me crap for trying to get 300whp out of my 1.8t, they just tell me to get a DSM or save for a supra. Sure, I could do that, but you don't see too many high HP VWs around, that's the fun part! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Go for it dude!!


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*

I would have to agree. However if I decide to build ANOTHER car, it WILL be a Supra.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (barelyboosting1.8t)*

Forget the supra my friend








Get your self a newer GT and slap 2 turbos on that sucker








Saw a 5.0 notchback with twin turbo set up at the track once, he was running with no hood on, and man was it loud, and very fast, he was running cons 8s


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (DimcheMKV)*

Yeah, I have quite a few friends with Mustangs. I actually use to have one myself. That would be the cheap route if you wanted to go fast.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (DimcheMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DimcheMKV* »_Forget the supra my friend








Get your self a newer GT and slap 2 turbos on that sucker








Saw a 5.0 notchback with twin turbo set up at the track once, he was running with no hood on, and man was it loud, and very fast, he was running cons 8s









Forget 2 turbos. Just put a big thumper on there. A buddy I work with just bought a thumper turbo that I swear to god is as large as my torso! He is putting that single turbo on his 5.0.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*

Yeah, look up John Gullet. He lives here in town. I remember chillin with my friend at the shop late at night when they were doing some dyno tuning on his car. I think he made something like 1300hp that night and they couldn't get a higher rating on the dyno because it maxxed out. They were having problems with it of course. Believe or not the car sounds like your average modified street driven turbo mustang. Maybe even more quiet............until the 70mm HKS wastegate opens.







By the way, he's running a custom trim Turbonetics T-100 Thumper. They're one of his sponsors.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (barelyboosting1.8t)*

I have a video of a mustang toping out the dyno, maybe it's the same one.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*

hehe yea i also have alot of buddys with mustangs and v8s.
My gf has a 02 GT convertable....Her brother has a All motor 94 5.0...Thing is insane for just all motor...no spray no boost all N/A belive best time to date was somehwere in mid to low 10s...
hehe he already has planes for my gfs stang...Im scared!!! he mentioned turboing it...going to suck when my gf has a faster car then me








oww and yes i get crap from all of them all the time, most of the time they say buy a neon SRT4
But i tell em im comming for em, one of theese days ill be ready


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (DimcheMKV)*

I just took these pictures, this should help you on your way to at least 300hp depending on turbo:


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

You can get 500 WHP out of a VR6 Turbo. My buddy has Carrado pushing that much check out the site: http://www.strictlyeuropeanmotors.com or if you have a chance you can read up on his car in the Oct. 2003 Isuue of HCI Pgs 162-165. The car is a living machine. 


_Modified by Don R at 7:32 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

so forged pistons, rods, and crank. full stud and bolt kit. lower compression(what should i run it at 8to5?) springs, retainers, portnpolish head and intake by mua(or would i need a different intake mani for that much power) fully upgraded fuel system, completely new turbo setup, stand alone ecu, cams. what else would i have to do to hold that kind of power. ofcoarse it would need to run on race gas to make that kinda power, but how much boost could a 1.8t setup like this push.


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*

For this kind of project, I would also put AEB heads, a VR6 or Bigger MassAir,
and bore it out into a 2.0T.
With strong enough rods etc, a big enough Turbo, with enough Boost, enough fuel
and stand-alone management, I would think that 500HP would be no problem.
However, I think it wouldn't be very practicle for the street, because it probably 
won't spool until 5k RPM or something. 
Which is fine for the DragStrip, but impracticle for the street in my opinion.

_Modified by exS4 at 8:25 PM 9-28-2003_


_Modified by exS4 at 8:26 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## thegeek (Jun 26, 2003)

A force fed Chevy 350 or a blown Sean Hyland longblock of your choice. Being a 4-banger owner, you'll feel most at home behind a Ford 4.6 DOHC 32-valve. If nothing else, they rev higher than the 1.8t and sound way cooler.
You can always dig up an old Cadillac 455 frontwheel drive and stuff it into the back of a Golf. Nobody would ever expect to see the back tires melting off a Golf.
Seriously, you have a small displacement engine. It gets great milage all the time, and pretends to be a much bigger engine when you need it to be. Drop on a stage 2 3 or 4 setup and just be happy. If you want more power, then you probably should have picked a different kind of car. (no not a Saturn)


----------



## hood (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I just took these pictures, this should help you on your way to at least 300hp depending on turbo:











are you going to run that keyboard wastegate into the atmosphere or dump it back into the monitor.








what turbo are you going to run with that.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinturbo450* »_so forged pistons, rods, and crank. full stud and bolt kit. lower compression(what should i run it at 8to5?) springs, retainers, portnpolish head and intake by mua(or would i need a different intake mani for that much power) fully upgraded fuel system, completely new turbo setup, stand alone ecu, cams. what else would i have to do to hold that kind of power. ofcoarse it would need to run on race gas to make that kinda power, but how much boost could a 1.8t setup like this push. 

Don't forget a tiara for her royal highness of the dyno...either that or budget for major driveline changes. If you're going this far, talk to HPA and pop for a 4Motion conversion.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (hood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hood* »_
are you going to run that keyboard wastegate into the atmosphere or dump it back into the monitor.








what turbo are you going to run with that. 

I am going to dump to atmosphere with a dumptube though, I don't want to shoot it into the block. I'm going to be using a t3/t4e 50 trim with a stage 3 wheel. Hood, do you have AIM? I'd really like to talk to you about your setup.


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*








that is nuts.. my time will come though one day. can't wait to see a dyno of that beast


----------



## tracert (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_
Don't forget a tiara for her royal highness of the dyno...either that or budget for major driveline changes. If you're going this far, talk to HPA and pop for a 4Motion conversion. 

I didn't think HPA did anything with the 1.8 engine only the VR6








Check out Dahlback Racing http://www.dahlbackracing.se I do believe they will custom tune a 1.8t for the right price...


_Modified by tracert at 6:05 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*

30PSI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

If u can and if it will fit!!! throw in a w8!!! lol slap 2 nice sized turbos on it, and well there ya go!!! VROOM VROOM


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (twinturbo450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinturbo450* »_what would i have to do to get 500whp for a 1.8t. don't really want to use nitrous. just if anybody can tell me what needs to be done. thanks

i'll let you know when all the parts arrive.


----------



## DimcheMKV (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (drivrswntd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivrswntd* »_
i'll let you know when all the parts arrive.

Ahhh....very very nice....Pics of install, dyno numbers, vids of car going balls out!!! would be very nice when your done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiownerskid (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (DimcheMKV)*

if you can gather the nuts to do this.. then wow thats.. well... pretty ballsy
just to let you know ahead of time for some problems that can and should be fixed before they become problems (i have a brother who knew an HKS tuner, and yes i had rides in some of those cars)
1. drive shafts and i know it might cost alot, but you might need to go 4 motion just because having even 350 to the wheels is too much for a fwd
2. if you get 4mo, you will have to beef that up to, and with a special diff, because THAT might not even handle the power
3. hhaaarrrdcooore clutch. 500 hp is a lot my friend, and with that at the wheels, we are talking not supercars.. but exotic car speeds. dont even consider a porsche gt2 on the highway... think more like.... well actually, i dont really know of a production car that realisticly you could race and not win (you will spin all the way to 100mph and beyond if you dont get 4mo, so drag races would be a good way for cops to trace your footsteps)
4. completely new tranny with beefy straight cut gears
5. some crazy ass brakes, you dont wanna be in a situation where you can get to 150mph, then have your brakes not get you back to 0 in one piece
umm.. other than that, you better have money ready for everything else.
good luck on this, and TAKE VIDEOS OF EVERYTHING http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (tracert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tracert* »_
I didn't think HPA did anything with the 1.8 engine only the VR6










Engines don't bolt to drivetrains...transmissions do.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Jman5000)*

In a nutshell here's what you need to do.
Build the block/head to rev to 8-9k. Balenced/forged internals. AEB head. 70mm Throttle body. THrottle Cable Setup. Tech III, Tubular Exhaust Manifold (short runner) T04 turbo with stage 3 or 5 wheel. Not sure on the A/R but could look into it.
$6k into a quattro swap from HPA. (parts not included I don't beleive)
I think All in all after tuning, you'll be looking at around 25-30k for the setup.
I'm bolting my T3/T4 to the AEB motor now building intake pipes and coolant lines.


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
I've never liked that answer. Sure, you can buy a supra, or DSM and easily get 500hp, but how many 500+hp supras and DSMs are out there? A ton!! All my buddies are giving me crap for trying to get 300whp out of my 1.8t, they just tell me to get a DSM or save for a supra. Sure, I could do that, but you don't see too many high HP VWs around, that's the fun part! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Go for it dude!!

Yeah, why is everyone building boring old Supras up to 500HP? Why not 500HP Ford Escorts, or 500HP Toyota Corollas? Because, although anything is possible, these platforms simply do not warrant that kind of power. The same goes for your car. 500HP is reserved for true sports cars, you are best off starting with one as a base for a project like this. Making a 1.8T produce this kind of power in a platform like the MKIV is making it do everything it was never designed to do. As someone above me has said, there is essentially nothing on the car that is built to handle anything like that amount of power.
I can't imagine a reason to do a project like this other than the coolness factor (which i'll admit is very high), but is that really worth the huge cost? I guess that depends on how deep your wallet is.


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 16, 2003)

There will be problems with the entire front end...you're going to have to build up the front end of the car so you don't twist the front end with that power. Ask anyone with a 400 hp Jeep Wrangler: the frame can't handle it and it will twist. At least a Jeep has a traditional frame that can be boxed...I don't know what to do to our cars.


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_....T04 turbo with stage 3 or 5 wheel. Not sure on the A/R but could look into it.

0.58 A/R.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Aquaholic)*

I guess you haven't ridden in any 460WHP golfs


----------



## thirdshiftmatt (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (barelyboosting1.8t)*

it's pretty basic:
- motor that will withstand 8500 - 9000 rpm
- big turbo
- big intercooler
- big injectors
- big fuel pump
- most likely standalone management
- lots of money
I think it would be sweet if everyone on vortex donated a dollar to a "make a bad a$$ 1.8t" fund. 500 whp is definately attainable as long as you have money.
edit: whoah that was way late, for some reason the page only loaded five posts when I first read it. hmmmm.


_Modified by thirdshiftmatt at 5:38 PM 9-29-2003_


----------



## Abdel (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (thirdshiftmatt)*

Here is my thoughts on building a 1.8t thats 500hp
1.You'redefintely gonna want a tubular, equal lenght manifold. This will def make more power then those log style manifolds. 
2. Stronger internals of course. JE's and Pauter Rods
3. Some head work. Id go with a ported/polished AEB head. Id also go with solid lifters. Cams and so on.
4. Momentum Tuning Intake Manny Or something custom.
5. Drive By cable
6. Stand alone. Something maybe like Tech 3 or Autronic
7. A good size turbo. I preferable like SC61's or SC63 They make tons of power
8. Good tuning
Id have to say. All that done and good tuning 500hp is def capable. If i Honda can do it. No reason why a VW cant. Its all in the right stuff and the right tuning.


----------



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

actually i'm putting the motor in a 63 vw notchback. its got a mendeola trans and a roll cage to keep the frame frome twisting. i'm trying to build a drag/highway roll car. tired of people saying that supras can't loose from a roll. the car should weigh 2000lbs with me in it and ready to go. to those of u who don't know what a notchback is, think of it as just an old jetta. oh and its rear wheel drive. with 500 hp i should be able to run low 9s if i can get it to hook. 500whp to 9k, 2000lbs, and rear wheel drive, should smoke even the 1000whp supras out there. can't wait to get started on the project. proly start of with like 300whp then keep building it up. plus i with only have like 20k in my project you can hardly find a stock twin turbo supra for that. i plan on spending 10k on the motor(i have hook ups).


----------



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

damn screwed up all kinda words on that post.


----------



## thirdshiftmatt (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*

http://www.titanmotorsports.com uhhhhh......you're gonna beat one of these with 500 whp? it takes alot to run 9 flat in a streetable car.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*

If your putting it in a notchback why not buy a gene burg crate turbo motor?


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (Abdel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Abdel* »_Here is my thoughts on building a 1.8t thats 500hp
1.You'redefintely gonna want a tubular, equal lenght manifold. This will def make more power then those log style manifolds. 
2. Stronger internals of course. JE's and Pauter Rods
3. Some head work. Id go with a ported/polished AEB head. Id also go with solid lifters. Cams and so on.
4. Momentum Tuning Intake Manny Or something custom.
5. Drive By cable
6. Stand alone. Something maybe like Tech 3 or Autronic
7. A good size turbo. I preferable like SC61's or SC63 They make tons of power
8. Good tuning
Id have to say. All that done and good tuning 500hp is def capable. If i Honda can do it. No reason why a VW cant. Its all in the right stuff and the right tuning.

lets see, manifold? check, je pistons? check, rods? check. aeb head? check. doing good so far. head should be sent out for its 9000rpm redline upgrade within 2 or 3 weeks. turbo is going to be huge, full boost by 5 grand though. also people keep in mind injector sizes, 1000cc injectors dont idle, so you need a standalone to run 4 primaries and 4 2ndaries.


----------



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

uhhh yeah. his car weighs at least 3000lbs, mine weighs 2000lbs. my car with 250whp will run 10s. http://www.raymejia.freeservers.com/photo.html
his website hasn't been updated but he has ran a 10.80 since then with 287whp. his car is a street car that is 200lbs heavier than my car. his susp isn't setup for drag racing as much as mine, i'm going to have 4 link. so with 500whp yes i think i will be able to run low 9s. i'm not going to run the 500whp on street proly be like 300whp so i can run pump gas. so it won't be totally out of control. oh yeah that supra has like 1200whp.


----------



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

bug_power
you mean gene berg, yeah those motors wouldn't stand up to 400 motor hp. if i were to go aircooled vw with 500whp i would have to spend close to 15k on motor, and it would be a full drag motor, in other words it would last like 10 1/4 runs before i would have to rebuild it. the 1.8t will last way longer than that, and i will actually be able to drive it on the street without overheating.


----------



## gelatin (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*

in a performance VW mag i saw a jabba sport kit that was said to make 400hp...this is all i found from them so far:
http://www.jabbasport.com/turbokit.html
edit:...some kind of IHI turbo for the 400hp deal...dont know the details...
...here is an article that talks a bit about the 400hp kit: http://www.jabbasport.com/press6.htm


_Modified by gelatin at 3:56 PM 9-29-2003_


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (gelatin)*

It would take a prayer.....or a vr6 of course.


----------



## ND4SPDTT (Jan 7, 2002)

*Why waste your money on a POS Supra though which was overpriced to begin with...*

When you can for the same price get a Z28 or Trans am with a 4k supercharger and push over 450whp out of the box?
Or spend the same amount new on a Trans am with a turbo kit as you would on a Supra... and dollar for dollar for your 40k, you'd be pushing over 800whp with the T/A, and still not be a ***** b*tch.


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: 500hp 1.8t (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_










sweet setup!! thats where i have my gauges mounted too


----------



## 2boosted (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Why waste your money on a POS Supra though which was overpriced to begin with... (ND4SPDTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ND4SPDTT* »_When you can for the same price get a Z28 or Trans am with a 4k supercharger and push over 450whp out of the box?
Or spend the same amount new on a Trans am with a turbo kit as you would on a Supra... and dollar for dollar for your 40k, you'd be pushing over 800whp with the T/A, and still not be a ***** b*tch.
why do you care? we are all on a volkswagen forum. if he wants to do it good for him. would you rather have him go buy a mullet mobile z28 and make that 500 whp? or see the beloved 1.8t with 500 ponies in a 2000 metal box. 
it amazes me how people always try to talk people out of doing insane things... thats what its all about people
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to twinturbo450


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Why waste your money on a POS Supra though which was overpriced to begin with... (2boosted)*

well theres one guy in montreal working on it,4wheel drive system massive turboetc..should be ready soon


----------



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

yeah, i hate when people do that. i chose vw because its in my blood and i have respect for vws. i wouldn't switch from vw just because i could build a different make of car for less. i love vw. 
so my friend builds sandrails with the 1.8t motors in them, and he said i could test on out. they got one with 400hp for me to try out, its gonna be fun. hopefully i get hooked.


----------



## 2boosted (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*























sand rail with 1.8T OMFG i want one!!! that or a subaru motor. can u imagine the lightweightness of that sand rail ! the spool! the open motor sound!


----------



## twinturbo450 (May 16, 2003)

yeah sandrails are awsome. my dads got one with a subaru, pulls wheelies in third gear gonin about 60mph. its crazy. thats why i like my car, its so light and rwd. oh and vw.


----------



## 2boosted (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (twinturbo450)*

heh, tell him to adopt me. well have fun weekends







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

